# Looking for small 8" subwoofer



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I setup a Denon receiver with two of my old NHT superzero speakers in the office for my wife to listen to music on via airplay from her phone while she is in there working but the bass is lackluster. We are tight on space and don't need anything at all to rattle walls or anything.... just need to fill in the low end to be audible is all. Looking for a smallest unit possible that can play down to 35hz is all I need. This is just for casual listening music only.

The room is 13x13x9 if that matters any and currently two doors that are just doorways but I will be installing doors soon to be able to enclose the room off.

Budget?... I dunno... cheap yet effective. I'm thinking sub $400.

anyone?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The HSU STF-2, Its a 10" but at that price why not?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> The HSU STF-2, Its a 10" but at that price why not?


Seen it... Too big.

anything smaller?

Probably the SVS SB-1000 as it's a 13" cube.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes the SB1000 would be an even better choice but that is over your $400 budget


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Is DIY an option? If so, PE has 8" and 10" kits that should be a snap to assemble. Add an amp and you're good to go.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

The Pioneer SW-8MK2 is small, dirt cheap ($160 on amazon prime right now), and has many positive reviews. 93% of reviewers rating at 4 stars or higher, 77% at 5 stars out of 943 reviews. 

I've made many equipment purchase decisions based on the stats I just quoted... Total number and percentage of 4-Star+ ratings. Those numbers are some of the best I've ever seen. 

Does that mean I've heard the thing and can tell you from personal experience that it's a great subwoofer? No. 

It means that there's probably a really good reason why close to 1000 people have bothered to write good things about it. And there's a very good chance that if you bought it you'd be pleased. Also... it's amazon prime. You can always send it back.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Talley,
Consider the Polk PSW-111, it is small (~12"x12"x15"), inexpensive (<$300), and decent performer for the price point. 

I have one in a family room to do pretty much what you describe, fill in some bass with no expectation of providing LFE sound track shake-n-bake.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Talley said:


> Looking for a smallest unit possible that can play down to 35hz is all I need. This is just for casual listening music only.


If you can live with 40 Hz extension you can get by with a good 8” sub, like the one XEagle mentioned. That will give you lots of other small-box options as well. Forty Hz, is fine for casual music listening.

If you're really set on 35 Hz and don't mind buying used, poke around for the Velodyne SPL-R, RGB or MiniVee series. These lines had high-performance compact 8" and 10" subs. Pretty pricey new, but it should be easy to find them used under $400. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

How big is too big?
I'd suspect if you want to get much below 40Hz with a very small footprint and reasonable quality it's gonna cost more than $400. In general, the smaller you go the more power you'll need. You'd think smaller would be cheaper but not necessarily.
If it really is casual, there are a lot of small inexpensive subs out there from Pioneer, Polk, Yamaha et al., that produce low quality/quantity bass, just pick one.
I'd recommend an RBH S-8 at 11" W x 12-1/2" H x 12-3/4" D if you really want a small 8" sub or better yet the aforementioned SVS SB-1000 but they are both over budget.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree with the Velodyne MiniVee. Find one used and you will never regret it.


----------



## Marksas (Sep 11, 2012)

This looks like very close to what you're looking for, PSB $250...
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_760SS100/PSB-SubSeries-100.html?tp=187


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

PE has the TC epic 8 on clearance for 149.99. http://www.parts-express.com/tc-sounds-epic-8-dvc-500-watt-rms-subwoofer--293-657 12" sonotube at Home Depot is super cheap. Wrap it in vinyl or carpet or even paint it, 2 baffles, put some legs/feet on it, boom! Put a bash 500 on it(pawn shop might have a pro amp cheap), should be solid down to the low 20's depending on how you tune it. Winisd, and sonosub free designer makes it easy. http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/sonosub.htm I would port it but modeling can help you decide. Nice to see you back.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> If you're really set on 35 Hz and don't mind buying used, poke around for the Velodyne SPL-R, RGB or MiniVee series. These lines had high-performance compact 8" and 10" subs. Pretty pricey new, but it should be easy to find them used under $400.





Savjac said:


> I agree with the Velodyne MiniVee. Find one used and you will never regret it.


^ +3 for the MiniVee
Amazing punch with pitch definition is almost unbelievable from this little buddy!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I don't feel like building anything since this is just for a casual listening music in the office but I do want some lower extension than the ~120hz the NHT are good down to.

Space is an issue since I'm gonna place it on top the desk hutch where the denon/speakers are at. I don't care about SS*I since the speakers are about 7' off the ground up high but I just want some low end fill. Even 40hz is fine. probably 50hz is fine too. Just want to hear the bass notes.... don't need to feel.

Listening will limited to around 75-80db at the most. 

I think I'll keep an eye out on one of those Velodyne Minivee's. Looks promising.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Yup those MiniVee's sell around 250-350 used on ebay fairly often.

It's nothing urgent. I'll wait for one to come available for that low. 

Thanks guys! Can't wait to get some better casual listening going while I cruise the sites


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Haha...

Seems the Velodyne MicroVee would also work out.... 1000w in a 6.5" woofer... thats just weird lol


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Talley said:


> Haha...
> 
> Seems the Velodyne MicroVee would also work out.... 1000w in a 6.5" woofer... thats just weird lol


It seems that physics is the main issue here Talley, like my minivee the microvee is a sealed cabinet with the main difference being the mini only has one driver. IN order to move those long excursion woofers in sealed cabinets you have to increase the power by a bunch. Ported subs can get away with far less power


----------

